# How do you tighten this seatpost?



## Shashvat (Sep 30, 2012)

I have one of these seatposts on my Roubaix. 
View attachment 277793


The problem is that its very easy for the seat to inadvertently get tilted. All it needs is a bump in the road. In the photo you can see how it's tilted up - that happened on this mornings ride. It was very uncomfortable. 

Of course, I get off the bike, take out the multitool, loosen the bolt and re-adjust the saddle, then tighten again. 

But this is not an ideal solution. And I'm worried about damaging something every time I loosen and tighten it. 

The seat post on my previous bike had a double bolt arrangement to keep the saddle at the right tilt. Can't use that one because its not the same diameter. Plus it's aluminum and it would be a shame to stop using the S-Works carbon seat post because of this issue. 

For those of you with a similar seat post, do you face this issue? What was your solution?

S#

edit: attached photo.


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the same seat post, used with a Romin saddle. I use a torque wrench setup to spec.
It was a bit hard to set the seat properly flat, kept on going up or down, but after it was done , i torqued it, clic, and it did not moved since. I don't trust multi tools with carbon. And because of the fear of braking the post, you are probably under torquing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the same post on my Tarmac Pro. Agree that it's not the best design, and also agree that you're likely not tightening the bolt sufficiently. 

Just my preference, but I don't use a torque wrench, but have been wrenching a long time, so depend on 'feel'. If you don't feel comfortable torquing that bolt down, have your LBS do it.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the same seat post, you just have to really torque it down. I don't remember what the spec on it is, but it's a lot. I use a torque wrench.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Add some carbon paste,torque wrence to 6Nm and you should be fine.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Devastazione said:


> Add some carbon paste,torque wrence to 6Nm and you should be fine.


Its the seat post bolt slipping not the seat collar.

Do not apply carbon paste, you can 
grease the conical surfaces of the clamp mechanism.

Torque the seat post bolt to 120 in-lbf (13.5 N*m).


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Its the seat post bolt slipping not the seat collar.
> 
> Do not apply carbon paste, you can
> grease the conical surfaces of the clamp mechanism.
> ...


Ooops. My bad,sorry. Yeah I would say 13.5 aswell like on my Stumpy fsr and maybe some blue Loctite.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

And don't tighten the bolt just once. 
When you reached the 13.5Nm, move the saddle up and down and tighten the bolt again. And the the same and tighten the bolt 3rd time. After that it should be fine.
Of course, don't forget to align the arrows before you start.


----------



## Shashvat (Sep 30, 2012)

Move the saddle up and down - do you mean wiggle the saddle (push down the front, pull up the rear, then repeat in reverse) or do you mean pull it up and down?

S#


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Shashvat said:


> Move the saddle up and down - do you mean wiggle the saddle (push down the front, pull up the rear, then repeat in reverse) or do you mean pull it up and down?
> 
> S#


Sorry for my weak English, I wasn't clear enough.
The first one you wrote. "wiggle the saddle (push down the front, pull up the rear, then repeat in reverse)"


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

The saddle mount on my Trek Madone looks like that too. The torque spec is 16 Nm on mine. Its stamped right on the metal next to the bolt head.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

alegerlotz said:


> The saddle mount on my Trek Madone looks like that too. The torque spec is 16 Nm on mine. Its stamped right on the metal next to the bolt head.


If the OP had a Trek Madone this might be good information, the torque
spec for this post is 13.5nm, no pulling, pushing on the saddle required.
Just tighten and go ride!

http://service.specialized.com/coll...f/Seatpost---S-Works-FACT-Carbon-Seatpost.pdf


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> If the OP had a Trek Madone this might be good information, the torque
> spec for this post is 13.5nm, no pulling, pushing on the saddle required.
> Just tighten and go ride!
> 
> http://service.specialized.com/coll...f/Seatpost---S-Works-FACT-Carbon-Seatpost.pdf


Specialized Command Post Blacklite: Set Up - YouTube

That video is the reason, why I said like this. I know they are not the same, but still both of them have 1 bolt system so if one needs this, doing the same on second will not kill us and maybe it will be useful.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> If the OP had a Trek Madone this might be good information, the torque
> spec for this post is 13.5nm, no pulling, pushing on the saddle required.
> Just tighten and go ride!
> 
> http://service.specialized.com/coll...f/Seatpost---S-Works-FACT-Carbon-Seatpost.pdf


My point was simply that these get tightened more than one might think they should and that perhaps there's a marking on there. I wasn't suggesting that he just crank it up to 16. :mad2:


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Delete


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

ToffieBoi said:


> Specialized Command Post Blacklite: Set Up - YouTube
> 
> That video is the reason, why I said like this. I know they are not the same, but still both of them have 1 bolt system so if one needs this, doing the same on second will not kill us and maybe it will be useful.


Good video, I've never had a saddle move on me but will try this next time I adjust a saddle. Thanks!


----------



## Shashvat (Sep 30, 2012)

ToffieBoi said:


> Sorry for my weak English, I wasn't clear enough.
> The first one you wrote. "wiggle the saddle (push down the front, pull up the rear, then repeat in reverse)"


Got it.

Last Thursday had the opportunity to get it tightened with a torque wrench and did the wiggle as well.

All is good now - correctly torqued and wiggled and torqued, my new Toupe Pro is now rock solid in place, no unwanted tilting.

Thank you all for your help.


----------

